# Major crisis and tapes



## wishicouldgo (Jul 2, 1999)

I've had IBS-C for about 13 years. These past few months have been the most stressful in my life. I'm undergoing fertility treatments so the drugs are making me nuts. (Self injection drugs daily that make my hormones go crazy). The pain from not being able to have a child is so incredibly heartbreaking, AND I'm studying for a major major licensing exam at the same time. Plus, of course, there is the IBS pain. I guess my question is is this too much for the tapes to handle or will the tapes help? I feel like maybe I'm just overwhelmed with stress and cannot really focus on the tapes as well as I would be if I wasn't a total stress case! What do ya think? Help!


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Wish,Geez, sounds like you've got a lot going on, I wish you all the best. This is certainly time to take extra good care of yourself. Mike may have a different opinion, but I would say stick with the tapes. In fact, I would say in addition to your whatever tape you are on right now, find some time during the day to listen to side two. This is the one with relaxation. You know, the tapes help with general stress and anxiety as well, and they may make your situation easier to cope with. All of this stress may cause an IBS flareup, and perhaps if you continue to listen, the symptoms may not be as bad as they would be if you didn't listen.Take care,AZ


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Even if you can't listen as closely as you would wish, taking the time out from all the craziness to be still and relax is very valuble. So I would keep with the tapes, even if some of the benifit may be delayed because of the craziness.Your life will be crazy right now whether or not you do the tapes, and since the tapes will only help, I wouldn't give them up.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Wish, I agree with AZ and Kmottus on this. I was just reading not to long ago about meds students going through their board exams and some were doing hypnosis and the others weren't and the ones that did, their stress levels improved dramatically through the tests. I say if you can make the time and do them to do them and later when things have calmed down do them again and it will continue to reinforce the positive and keep your blood pressure down.







------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## wishicouldgo (Jul 2, 1999)

Thanks everyone. I guess I knew the answer and just needed to hear it. I am still listening and will continue. I do enjoy them when I can relax enough to let the info sink in. I just feel like my head is so stuffed with stress and other thoughts that the tapes can't get in! Wow, can't wait til this stress is OVER!


----------



## kate-tn (Jun 14, 1999)

Hi, wish... I've been IBS-D about as long as you've been C. The last year has been the most stressful period I've gone through in my life, too, so I know where you're coming from. Mine are both of a personal and professional nature and won't go away any time soon, so I've been doing several things. I finally began seeing a clinical social worker for counselling. She's helping me work through the guilt at not being able to be everything to everyone and to sometimes think about putting my own needs above my family's. I also started taking BusPar for anxiety. I'm seeing a new gastroenterologist, who will actually sit and talk to his patients, AND I'm doing the tapes- I started them during a bad episode just before Christmas, and have been faithful- I'm on day 90. I seem to be better- not as "good" as I've been at times in the past, but better. I think that just making the long-term commitment to do something like the tapes makes you feel like you're on a path that may yield results, particularly if you don't expect an overnight miracle. I'm encouraged, and will finish the program, probably continuing to listen to sides 3 and 5 occasionally afterwards.Good luck!kate


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2001)

HI All,wish .. I would say stay with the tapes. Good luck with everything, and of course keep updating us, sounding off, venting etc, it is a good release







Best RegardsMike


----------

